
Tezos and Ocaml: A self-amending cryptographic ledger - walterbell
https://github.com/tezos/tezos
======
StreamBright
Can somebody explain with layman terms how this works?

~~~
hestefisk
It means hard forks (afaik) are not required when features are added. Protocol
can grow organically. Interesting tech but not sure about the use case.
Blockchain is all cart-before-the-horse.

------
fsiefken
An article providing more background to the project and the open-sourcing.
Perhaps they should consider moving to GitLab

[https://www.coindesk.com/tezos-launch-story-whats-
left-232-m...](https://www.coindesk.com/tezos-launch-story-whats-
left-232-million-tech-goes-live/)

~~~
rboyd
[https://gitlab.com/tezos/tezos](https://gitlab.com/tezos/tezos)

(betanet branch has the launch release)

------
1ba9115454
Can't find any information anywhere about how it self amends.

Thought about this myself a few times.

One way would be to have transactions that contain code and an address. send
money to the address and after a certain freshold the code goes live. Node
restarts with new code in place.

Kind of dangerous and funny at the same time.

~~~
wyas
The way they self amend is that they literally will just vote to replace a
particular file in their implementation with a new one.

------
xur17
As noted in the README, all of the devlopment now occurs in gitlab [0], and
github is a mirror.

[0] [https://gitlab.com/tezos/tezos](https://gitlab.com/tezos/tezos)

------
kbody
Too bad the whole thing was/is shadowed by the split of founders and
foundation. As always with pretty much any cryptocurrency over-promises that
fell short (launch was supposedly scheduled for end of last year) and greed.

Cherry on-top they are now demanding passports (KYC) for those that fell for
their ICO while nothing was mentioned when they are actually collecting the
money.

Hopefully at least their software will be of some value and not a total scam
like their rest practices.

~~~
ericb
I don't think there was a "scam." I think they learned that in order to issue
tokens and get exchange listings, they needed KYC in the new environment by
the time they were done. There was a definite screw up in the initial
governance when the picked a bad apple for the foundation.

The foundation and founders are reunited once again, so if the tech is solid,
and so far it has been, then all signs are positive.

------
rdl
Happy to take any questions from here to the devs/founders. (The 30 June
launch date was hard to hit, but I think everyone has recovered by now.)

~~~
fuklief
Considering the close ties of OCaml and Coq, has anyone done some sort of
formal verification for Tezos ?

~~~
rdl
The main focus has been on the formal verifiability of smart contracts written
in Michelson -- [https://www.michelson-lang.com/](https://www.michelson-
lang.com/) I'm checking on Tezos itself.

------
wyas
Worth pointing out: these guys worked for a long time off a very large
capital-raise round to implement and run a test net, only to just replace it
at the very last moment with a completely new main net.

~~~
atomical
Could you expand on that a bit? My understanding is that a test net is
launched before main net. Or they are run in parallel.

~~~
wyas
If properly designed, the main net should really just be the test net. Any
small issues should have been ratified on the test, and the chain should move
to production without any issues. However, Tezos basically released a whole
new product, without proper prior testing.

